# golden guernsey goats



## happyclappy (30 March 2014)

i have a pair of nanny kids booked for later this year, so thought i would see if anybody else has these cute, small goat that actually produce milk! photos would be great as they are gorgeous.


----------



## Pamfyson (30 March 2014)

I had a GG.  She was very aloof in character and definitely herd leader.  Her milk was undrinkable, tasted foul!  However this was peculiar to her and despite tests we never found out why so we didn't breed her again and she lived to be 16 as a herd ornament.  They are a quiet goat compared with some breeds and very easy to live with.  Sadly I can't get the pics of her up on here.  She was a lovely girl and very missed.  I called her Dizzy Doughnut!!!

Good luck with yours and pics of them would be lovely.  I do miss my goats.


----------



## debsandpets (30 March 2014)

I used to have a trio of them - although lovely natured affectionate and lovely creatures I couldn't wait to get rid of them - they used to eat me out of house and home with their requirement of concentrate feed !!!
The plan was to have any male kids slaughtered and girls to be sold on.

Don't get me wrong I loved them all to bits - they had character, charisma and were always wanting fuss and affection. I miss them terribly, but our land suffered so badly in the wet that it was we decided just not fair to keep them where they were.  We sourced our girls from a wonderful breeder, and then got our billy from Adam Henson (who now has our old girls dad in his herd)


----------



## Pamfyson (31 March 2014)

That's interesting regarding the feed Debsandpets.  Mine was Mrs Picky.  Went off things at the drop of a hat.  You'd feed her breakfast and she'd decide to leave peas that week and then give you an accusing stare that said"you know that I hate peas"  the next week the peas would all be scoffed up and the maize left in a little heap at the bottom of the bucket!  Contrary little madam!


----------



## Alexart (31 March 2014)

I had 2 that we used to milk, Delphi and Dusty, Dusty sadly died after having quads one year, but Delphi we had pts last year as she was 14 and was just too creaky to go through another winter, she retired long before that though, sadly we only ever got billy kids from her so never had a nanny to take over from her!  Lovely goats, very friendly and people orientated, very laid back and not as inclined to escape compared to our toggenburghs who were just nuts!  But they do eat a lot of hard feed when milking and in kid, very picky eaters and would only eat a bit of their hay and trample the rest into their bed and then scream for more so were far more wasteful than the horses or even our extra picky suffolk sheep, even small holed hay nets were no match for them!! It was a faff though having to hand rear the kids to get the most milk from mum, but they are very cute!  Milk was nice but I'd say an acquired taste and quite goaty I still preferred cows milk, they did milk a lot for their size though but is a huge tie if going away, I had to leave my mother look after them one day and she just couldn't get the hang of milking them at all despite days of lessons, they'd sit down as soon as they saw her coming!!  They do make nice pets though and are good at trimming hedges, ours were trained to walk on a lead as they were show goats so we used to take them out for a stroll with the dogs, if I ever was inclined to keep goats again as pets it's certainly the first breed on my list that I'd go for, I do miss Delphi's good morning bleat I'd get every time she saw me with the food bucket!!


----------



## happyclappy (31 March 2014)

nothing has put me off, i have researched. can't wait to get them. i have contacted a number of good breeders and am happy with the person i booked from. i am not too soft that i cannot pts any make kids we get.

can't wait to beat my sister up fighting over any cheese i manage to make


----------



## avthechav (31 March 2014)

Oh i love the Goldern Guernsey's. I used to work at the Cotswold Farm Park and they were always lovely natured and so pretty.  Amazing how the breed survived near extinction too


----------

